# Montego Log



## montego

I run logs on every forum I frequent so I figure I'll keep that trend going....

They can get kind of boring though lol. I'll give a detailed outline of what I'm doing /done when I get some free time but wanted to start the thread before I forgot.

Pics from this week and where I'm at.


----------



## psych

finaflex!


----------



## montego

psych said:


> finaflex!


Got about twenty of em lol


----------



## psych

Good quad sweep


----------



## montego

Pre Workout? Yes please with a little Anadrol too.

Starting up slin today. Haven't used it in about six months or so I guess.

Right now I'm doing -

8iu gh 45mins pre workout
10iu Novolog 30mins pre workout

20mins pre workout shake 1 - 
40g HBCD's
15g EAA'S
5g Leucine
5g Creatine
5g Citrulline


Intra workout shake - 
40g HBCD's
15g EAA'S
5g Leucine
5g Creatine
5g Citrulline

Post workout -
400g egg whites
1/2c oats
2 bananas


----------



## montego

So a little about me and my training and all that.

In my early thirties and I struggled with weight issues as a kid and an adult. Back in 2009 I was over 300lbs and just a fat mess. 

Decided to change my life and started training and dieting and learning everything I could. 

In 2014 I did my first show. I didn't use any injectable AAS and instead ran pro hormones for my prep. I came in at the top of light heavies but I was too small for my 5'10 frame. I was peeled, but small. 

Shortly after I started injectable AAS and con on my journey but I fell off and got fat and around 270. Got serious again and did a big cut then took some time and did another show in 2016. Took third in heavy weight bodybuilding and classic physique but, I still was small. 

Since my last show I've taken on everything on my own nutrition wise. I stick to a carb cycle type plan where I have no carbs on off days and on training days, the only ones I have are post and intra workout. These totals can hit 6-700g.

I've been following Fortitude Training for a while.... Most enjoyable and results giving program I've ever used. I love the way there are multiple methods mixed in and even a lot of selection types for exercises outside of your heavy movers.

PED's I've kept reasonable. Never been over 1.5g total AAS. I've been running gh off and on for about two years now, coming off to reset antibodies. Mostly at 3iu ed but I do use more pre workout typically.

I've ran slin twice but only for four weeks at a time. I found with those short runs, I don't hang on to much of what I gain so, this run will be longer. I'm only using it on training days (4 days a week) at 10iu starting out. I'll keep this the same for a bit but, run it longer since it's only 4 days a week and, might add some to my first whole food meal post workout.

I haven't done cardio since 2016 lol. No fat burners besides a 21 day DNP run at 200mg  to see what it was all about. Amazing results. Won't touch it again unless I need it when I prep, whenever that may be.

I think that's about it.... Currently I'm in a gaining phase and running the most aggressive cycle I've ever attempted. This is mostly for learning purposes. I know gear is just to help and I don't expect miracles but I do want to see how I react to higher doses.

Right now it's EOD pins of - 
300mg test e
100mg tren e
120mg Deca
180mg eq

Along with 

50mg anadrol pre workout 
8iu pre workout gh
10iu pre workout slin

3iu gh on non training days

If I left something out, please ask!

I enjoy logs and shooting the shit talking about diet training and our life style. Always want to learn and see different views on things and I'm very open minded so, you won't get much argument from me but, a bit of debate /questions lol.


----------



## montego

This is my current diet before adding in insulin. 

Training days -

1-
6 whole eggs

2-
185g salmon
2tbsp EVOO
2 Bananas 

3- post workout
375g liquid egg whites
175g cereal

4-
175g chicken breast
200g Jasmine rice

5-
Same as 4

6-
6oz flank
2c greens

Non training days -

1-
4 whole eggs
180g liquid egg whites

2-
185g 93/7 ground turkey
2tbsp EVOO
2c greens

3-
40G Whey
60g pb

4-
175g ground 93/7 beef
2c greens
1 avocado

5-
180g chicken breast
30g Almonds

6-
185g salmon
2c greens


----------



## montego

Went to get protein today and holy shit..... Red Velvet power crunch bars?! No fucking way.

I don't eat protein bars very often, maybe two a month, but I like these the most. They are super light on my stomach. I'm gonna crack this open tomorrow and see what it's all about lol.

Also, I've never used the Flavor God seasons but heard a lot about them. Picked up this one and this other brand to try out. I don't care about healthy seasons or low sodium just wanted to try them out.


----------



## Czworeczki

That can be very interesting log, following


----------



## montego

Sorbet!


----------



## montego

Yesterday's training went well.

I didn't see a ton from the slin besides sweating more. Could have been the intra and Pre carbs as well though.

Very very full during my training from the anadrol still and I feel like the tren is getting back going after switching from ace to e. 


Upper Muscle Rounds

Mid supinated grip low cable row - 12 plates *26, 13*22
Pullups - 23, 21
Cable chest press - 240*23, 22, 220*22
Seated side lateral - 35*23, 22, 22
Weighted triceps extension - 22, 22

Little more time and I'll have bloowork pulled. I'm thinking about getting the metabolite piss test too just gotta see how funds are.


----------



## montego

Todays training was Lower Muscle Rounds

Pre workout -

8iu gh

10iu Novolog

50mg anadrol

Calf Raise - 150*23, 22, 22, 22

Hack good morning's - 115*23, 22

Low close leg press - 320*23, 22

Single Leg Press - 125*22

Leg press loaded stretch - 200*50 seconds 2 rounds ,1 round sled only pulling sled down 45 seconds

Post workout -

400g egg whites

280g blueberries

40g oats


----------



## montego

More prep


----------



## AGGRO

Great base to stand from. Everything looks well thought out. This should be interesting.


----------



## montego

AGGRO said:


> Great base to stand from. Everything looks well thought out. This should be interesting.


Thank you sir!

Upper loading

Pre workout -

8iu gh

10iu Novolog

50mg anadrol

Dual Handle Pull down - stack x 12, 9, 8

Star Machine Press - 360*8, 7

Cage press - 135*12, 10

French Press - 125*11, 9

Post workout -

400g egg whites

2 packs oatmeal

1 banana


----------



## squatster

That chicken looks so good. 
One of my favorites 
Hard to stop eating


----------



## ELIMINATOR

Looking diced!


----------



## montego

Good session today despite being worn down.

Lower loading

Pre workout -

8iu gh

10iu Novolog

50mg anadrol

Hack - 405*11, 9

Sldl - 90's x12

Sissy Squat - 11

Calf Raise - 180*11, 10, 9, 8

Followed with upper pump stuff to failure.

Really full and denser today. Starting to roll pretty good. Weight is around 242 so up a few lbs.


----------



## Duluxx

Always have great logs. Thanks man


----------



## montego

Duluxx said:


> Always have great logs. Thanks man


I try to keep them up to date at least lol.

Worked Friday night until 630 Saturday morning. Had opening day of softball that started at 8 plus, mine and my wife's seven year anniversary. So I was up around 36hours after it was all said and done yesterday.

Slept pretty hard but I'm still struggling today. Went in and trained and had to nut up and put my big boy pants on.

Upper Muscle Rounds -

Pre workout 

8iu gh 

10iu Novolog 

50mg anadrol 

Cybex mid row (holding arms not handles) - 170*27, 23

Rack Pull - 495*23

Star Machine Press - 255*25, 22

Mid Shrug - 200*23

Incline dB front raise - 30*22

Cgbp - 225*23

Almost passed out after the rack pulls. Dunno if it was blood sugar or effort. Laid on the floor for 5 minutes and was fine.

Prep today.


----------



## rAJJIN

monetgo said:


> I run logs on every forum I frequent so I figure I'll keep that trend going....
> 
> They can get kind of boring though lol. I'll give a detailed outline of what I'm doing /done when I get some free time but wanted to start the thread before I forgot.
> 
> Pics from this week and where I'm at.



Most young guys today Would have to google "Fina" :welcome:
Legs are bad ass there


----------



## montego

rAJJIN said:


> Most young guys today Would have to google "Fina" :welcome:
> Legs are bad ass there


Lol yup.

One of the first designer hormones ever to hit the market.

Thank you sir!


----------



## Czworeczki

Food looking good and tasty


----------



## striffe

I will be following. You already look great so this should be interesting.


----------



## montego

Did deadlifts today for the first time in probably two years...

Calf Raise with 20 second stretch between sets as rest period - 120*12, 12, 10,10,9

Plate loaded Extension - 55*23, 22, 22

Deadlifts - 405*8, 8 495*5,5

Skull crusher - 135*12, 11

Preacher Curl - 120*10,9

Gotta say I'm surprised with the deads. Felt weak AF but they kept coming up. Hips kept shooting up so if I do them again I'll have to work on that.


----------



## *Bio*

Great log!  Those Power Crunch bars are good...low in sugar too.  Trader Joe's has the best price.  I don't have any right now because I start to eat less real food and too many of those in a day..LOL!


----------



## Concreteguy

Like BIO just said, GREAT LOG! I'll be all over this one. Very interesting.
Who came up with the diet?


----------



## montego

Moving right along.

Just so everyone has an idea of where I'm at right now.

Weight is at about 240-242lbs upon waking. But, I'm going to bed around 250lbs lol. That's a lot of sweat each night. Dropping 3-4lbs is pretty normal for me but 7-8 is not lol.

Waking up very flat but, I'm filling out quickly after I do feed. I'd like to see that drop a little less but, I guess it's Good thing that I'm still burning through calories at this point.

Getting lab papers Friday and I'll have my draw on Monday or Tuesday.

After that, bumping up the EQ to 800mg a week and the deca to 500. Tren will stay where it is along with test for now.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Like BIO just said, GREAT LOG! I'll be all over this one. Very interesting.
> Who came up with the diet?


I've been doing all my own nutrition since October of 2016. Worked with a coach who actually partnered with Skip Hill when he was newer to the scene before that and learned quite a bit. His methods worked very well but, learning your body is the most important part of this whole journey and I've tried to do that. 

Has helped me a ton with my own clients as well.


----------



## bill2

Good log so far! 
I see a bit low on cals for 250 pound guy though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

bill2 said:


> Good log so far!
> I see a bit low on cals for 250 pound guy though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't need a ton to grow really. Slow and steady has worked very well the last year and a half.

I'll also have a free meal once or twice a week when I feel like it. Along with "healthy" snacks during the day. Bananas, almonds, pb and eggs here and there.


----------



## montego

Getting better.


----------



## IRONFIST

welcome to the board montego!

will be following your log , thanks for sharing it here!


----------



## montego

Upper loading last night

Kept it simple and focused on a single movement for each body part besides delts. Strength felt good and weights went up a tad.

Lat pull down machine - 270*12, 320*8,7

Incline Bench - 285*9, 7

Cable lateral - 30*15, 12

Reverse Pec Deck - 210*20*18

Cgbp - 205*12, 10

DB curl - 55*9, 7

Having some digestion issues with my egg meals lately right out of bed. They don't bother me later in the day but I'm having some cramping type pain when they're the first meal. Gonna try beef for these and see if that helps for a little while.

Comparison pics from 1/7 to yesterday. Weight is the same. Leaner. Legs down a bit from all the walking at work I'm guessing.


----------



## montego

This is my current diet after adding in insulin since someone asked. 

Training days -

1-
8 whole eggs

Pre workout - 
8iu gh 
10iu Novolog 
50mg anadrol 

2- Pre Workout Shake
40g HBCD's 
15g EAA'S 
5g Leucine 
5g Creatine 
5g Citrulline 
1 scoop pre workout 

3- Intra Workout Shake 
40g HBCD's 
15g EAA'S 
5g Leucine 
5g Creatine 
5g Citrulline 
1 scoop pump product

4- post workout
400g liquid egg whites
2 packs oats (60g carbs total) 
2c Blueberries 

5-
175g chicken breast
200g Jasmine rice

6-
Same as 5

7-
6oz flank
2c greens

Non training days -

1-
4 whole eggs
180g liquid egg whites

2-
185g 93/7 ground turkey
2tbsp EVOO
2c greens

3-
40G Whey
60g pb

4-
175g ground 93/7 beef
2c greens
1 avocado

5-
180g chicken breast
30g Almonds

6-
185g salmon
1tbs EVOO
2c greens


----------



## Concreteguy

Monetgo, did you get the fortitude ebook or how did you go about getting involved in this? Your program is obviously structured and I like it. Plus I love high frequency training. Is this program in the book?

  Thanks


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Monetgo, did you get the fortitude ebook or how did you go about getting involved in this? Your program is obviously structured and I like it. Plus I love high frequency training. Is this program in the book?
> 
> Thanks


I did purchase the book and, The training outline is in the book yes. It's only $20 but it's the best twenty I've ever spent on anything due bbing. Diet is all my own ideas. 

Not only is there training info, it talks about anything you can imagine like diet, recovery and so on. Very very good read.

One thing. The training part, he doesn't give you an outline exactly. He gives a suggested exercise style for each day and that's it. He leaves the selection up to you completely.


----------



## bill2

Your non training days are same calls as training days but replaced carbs with fats right? 
Can you  explain your philosophies and thought process behind your diet set plan? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

bill2 said:


> Your non training days are same calls as training days but replaced carbs with fats right?
> Can you  explain your philosophies and thought process behind your diet set plan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About. I stopped counting calories a long time ago and just adjust macros but, they should be close.

Basically due to my body type (put on fat easily, carb sensitive) I don't need em on off days. The fats give me plenty of energy and fuel for that day. Also, it should be helping with insulin sensitivity as well since I'm not pounding carbs every day.


----------



## montego

Never ends.


----------



## montego

Been slacking lol

Took an extra day or two off training. It was time spent with the family though so more then worth it.

My oldest kids, twins, boy and girl, are 13 so right now it's pretty important to keep instilling those values I was taught as a kid. My middle daughter is 11 and youngest daughter is 9. Lots of ladies around my house lol.

Bloodwork is set for tomorrow as well as lower loading training.

I'm really struggling with planning my lower days lately. With all the walking at work I'm the conditions I walk in, I'm pretty sure my legs are toast all week and training on top of that doesn't seem like a great idea but, stimulation of the muscle with weight training has to happen... Gotta find a balance.


----------



## squatster

How do you prepare your flank stake?
MY favorite


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> How do you prepare your flank stake?
> MY favorite


I just Grill it normally.

I say flank but it's actually pectoral meat from a local butcher. Same thing pretty much just a bit cheaper.

I saw a video on cooking it in the pressure cooker..... May have to try that.


----------



## rmtt

monetgo said:


> Been slacking lol
> 
> Took an extra day or two off training. It was time spent with the family though so more then worth it.
> 
> My oldest kids, twins, boy and girl, are 13 so right now it's pretty important to keep instilling those values I was taught as a kid. My middle daughter is 11 and youngest daughter is 9. Lots of ladies around my house lol.
> 
> Bloodwork is set for tomorrow as well as lower loading training.
> 
> I'm really struggling with planning my lower days lately. With all the walking at work I'm the conditions I walk in, I'm pretty sure my legs are toast all week and training on top of that doesn't seem like a great idea but, stimulation of the muscle with weight training has to happen... Gotta find a balance.


Family is everything man. Good to see you have your head on right.

Don't sweat the small stuff. The last set of comparison photos you posted looked great.....so you are definitely making progress!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

rmtt said:


> Family is everything man. Good to see you have your head on right.
> 
> Don't sweat the small stuff. The last set of comparison photos you posted looked great.....so you are definitely making progress!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

These next few weeks I'll have a little bit better schedule and hopefully I can get back to not missing any days. They don't seem like much here and there but add them up over the course of a year, when you're trying to get back on stage, could mean the difference between first and third.


----------



## Concreteguy

Have you figured out how to print the training log sheets? They came with my ebook but cant be printed. WTF?


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Have you figured out how to print the training log sheets? They came with my ebook but cant be printed. WTF?


I made my own Spreadsheet with my exercise selection on them.

You can print the sample sheet once. I just made copies of it for a couple weeks until I got the idea down


----------



## montego

Lower loading. Fuuuuuuuck 

Pre workout -

8iu gh

12iu Novolog

50mg anadrol

Calf press - 450*11, 9, 9, 8

Safety Bar squat - 495*13(pr), 495*8

Sldl - 265*9, 7

Extension - 170*10, 8

Upper pump stuff after.

Strong as fuck today. Few extra days out of the gym helped.


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Pre workout - 
8iu gh 
12iu Novolog 
50mg anadrol 
10mg Cialis 

Dual cable pull down - 200*23, 21, 21
Seated cable row to chest - 220*22, 21
Cable chest press - 240*23, 22
Dip machine - 270*22
Bent over fly - 45*23, 22
Cable extension - 40*23, 22
Ez bar curl - 90*22, 21


----------



## Concreteguy

monetgo said:


> I made my own Spreadsheet with my exercise selection on them.
> 
> You can print the sample sheet once. I just made copies of it for a couple weeks until I got the idea down



I ended up screen shooting the templets and then printing them. Just an FYI.


----------



## Concreteguy

monetgo said:


> Upper Muscle Rounds
> 
> Pre workout -
> 8iu gh
> 12iu Novolog
> 50mg anadrol
> 10mg Cialis
> 
> Dual cable pull down - 200*23, 21, 21
> Seated cable row to chest - 220*22, 21
> Cable chest press - 240*23, 22
> Dip machine - 270*22
> Bent over fly - 45*23, 22
> Cable extension - 40*23, 22
> Ez bar curl - 90*22, 21



Could you explain what I'm looking at Monte? At the top line it starts with 200lbs and then the 23,21,21<----are they all pump sets? I didn't see multiple sets like this in the examples. I'm wondering what else I missed now.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Could you explain what I'm looking at Monte? At the top line it starts with 200lbs and then the 23,21,21<----are they all pump sets? I didn't see multiple sets like this in the examples. I'm wondering what else I missed now.


So these are muscle rounds.

The first number, 200 is weight used. The 23,21,21 are how many reps I got in that muscle round.

I'm doing the 6 sets of 4, it's just easier for me to list how many total since I should be falling on at six between rep 21 and 24


----------



## montego

So like pull down

First MR was 23 reps, second MR was 21 reps, third 21 and so on.


----------



## Concreteguy

I get it now. TY. I didn't know you could do back to back MR's. This would make a huge difference in what you consider being a basic program don't you think? When I picked out my program it has only 1 of each exercise with the exception of 2 in a back set.
 Question. Are you getting a lot of lactic acid as a result of this training? I ask because I'm not and was wondering if because we get into a muscle so many times a week we shouldn't be ripping it up to bad. If you got this figured out buddy, it's time to start talkin.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I et it now. TY. I didn't know you could do back to back MR's. This would make a huge difference in what you consider being a basic program don't you think? When I picked out my program it has only 1 of each exercise with the exception of 2 in a back set.
> Question. Are you getting a lot of lactic acid as a result of this training? I ask because I'm not and was wondering if because we get into a muscle so many times a week we shouldn't be ripping it up to bad. If you got this figured out buddy, it's time to start talkin.


The turbo set up actually increases frequency more then the basic ones is the main difference if I remember correctly.

So in theory, yes, you're doing the same amount of working sets that you would do in basic tier 1 but, instead of training everything 3 times a week, it would be like 3.5

Lactic acid on pump sets and muscle rounds is awful. Those sets feel like death, or they should at least because you should completely fail between reps 21-24 on Mr and 15-25 on pump.


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm glad you mentioned failing. I wasn't sure witch sets go to failure. Reading his ebook he said failing bring out CNS stress he doesn't like. He spoke of just going to the very last complete rep you can do. Witch sets are you failing and do you fail more than one working set in an exercise?


----------



## Aton

Always like to ck in on ur logs monetgo. 
Good read. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy

Aton, Welcome to AnaSci bro!


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I'm glad you mentioned failing. I wasn't sure witch sets go to failure. Reading his ebook he said failing bring out CNS stress he doesn't like. He spoke of just going to the very last complete rep you can do. Witch sets are you failing and do you fail more than one working set in an exercise?


So for loading sets you stop short of failure by a rep or two. This is what gives the cns a break since these are your heaviest weights moved and, you're not digging all the way into yourself for those last couple reps.

Pump sets and muscle rounds though should be too traditional failure. Pump sets are the worst in since you can really grind out reps with a little lighter weight. I personally don't post those since you don't need to progress on them and, the exercises change every time usually based on what gives me the best pump.


----------



## montego

Aton said:


> Always like to ck in on ur logs monetgo.
> Good read.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you here brother.


----------



## montego

Upper loading yesterday..... Set some big pr's on Incline Bb. Didn't train back though. Have a little pinched nerve and I couldn't get a full ROM without having some pain and tingles run from my glutes to my trap.... Hope it's not sciatic nerve issues.

No insulin yesterday pre workout. Gonna give it a couple days before adding anymore back in. Starting to have some blood pressure issues I figured I would encounter at some point. Reading in the morning has been about 130/80ish on average the last few days. Accompanied with slight headaches. 

Weight is at 249 after a free meal last night of fajitas and a basket of chips and salsa.

Incline BB - 315*13(pr), 375*5(pr)

Preacher Shrug - 225*12, 11

Preacher Curl - 125*11, 9

Triceps Press down - stack x 25, 22


----------



## montego

Spent today doing yard work.

Mulch. Fertilizer. Watering. Weed eating. Raking. Pulling weeds. Mowing. Cutting limbs.

Fucking wore out lol. Now it's time to grill and relax with a nice glass of unsweetened tea.


----------



## montego

Imagine that


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Seated leg press - 14 plates x10, 9
Lying leg curls - 210*9
Duck leg press - 8 plates x9

Upper pump things after.

Good session today.

Got bloodwork back and it all looks fine besides my glucose..... Gh and slin use making an impact


----------



## Viking

Great log so far. Fortitude looks good but complicated when scanning over it. I will be following from now on.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Viking said:


> Great log so far. Fortitude looks good but complicated when scanning over it. I will be following from now on.



yeah ... i hav a hard time absorbing it ... need to retreive and read it again :headbang:


----------



## montego

Viking said:


> Great log so far. Fortitude looks good but complicated when scanning over it. I will be following from now on.





d2r2ddd said:


> yeah ... i hav a hard time absorbing it ... need to retreive and read it again :headbang:


At first glance it is complicated. After you go through a week, it's very simple understand.


----------



## montego

Couple pics. Flat and depleted here. Last couple days I've eliminated all carbs besides some fruit here and there. Allergies have kicked my ass as well and I took an extra day off from training. Was 247 when I woke up. 

Glucose number on my labs has me a little hesitant to keep pounding the carbs at this point so, pulled slin early but may put it back in depending on how things go. 

Gonna get some berberine in the mean time and start on that for a while. Don't have the energy to find metformin right now.

This rear double picture has me a little happy.... I'm in a bad position, arms should be pulled down a bit more which is taking away from the lats here but, it's soooooooooooo much better then it was a year ago. Still weak but, very much improved.


----------



## montego

Took today off.

Needed the rest since I'm not over this allergy crud.

Tomorrow I'll get back in the gym and train lower muscle rounds.

I'm going to adjust my training for a little while too. With all the walking at work, I feel like my legs are going backwards.

So, I'll be eliminating lower pump work on upper loading days and go up a tier in lower loading and lower muscle rounds. Should give me more rest while alleviating some extra volume.


----------



## montego

Forgot a couple pics


----------



## d2r2ddd

Looking thick bro!


----------



## Concreteguy

monetgo said:


> At first glance it is complicated. After you go through a week, it's very simple understand.



 Sooo true. I was freaked out at first but once you understand Pump sets, Loading sets and Muscle rounds and they're implemented on the chart your GTG. This is the best form of training I have ever done.


----------



## montego

Finally able to train this morning. I have a sinus infection and just pretty run down.

Diet has been good but no carbs or training has left me pretty flat and soft. Just don't have the pop right now.

Pretty weak in the gym but was able to get a little pump and still move some weight.

Hammer high row - 220*12,8
Low Cable Row - 14 plates x10
Incline dB - 110*18, 15
High cable press - 180*18, 12
Reverse Pec Dec - 150*30, 25, 22
Db skull crusher - 30*15, 12
Db Seated curl - 45*12, 10
Close grip curl - 70*18
Body weight tricep extension - 15


----------



## montego

Been down and out.

Had a sinus infection that turned into death. Had 103 degree fever, serious dehydration and awful cramping. I spent a day at the hospital because my entire body locked up with cramps and I literally couldn't move to even drink.

Weight has dropped as my appetite has been shit and I've only trained a couple times in two weeks. Hopefully this stuff passes soon and I can get back on track.


----------



## rAJJIN

I hope you get to feeling better.
I had it worse then ever. The sickest I’ve ever been. They diagnosed as bronchitis but it like to killed me. Felt like I was breathing through a pin hole along with the nasty sinus stuff. Crazy dreams with fever.
Two weeks now I’m just getting back to normal.


----------



## odin

Good to read you are feeling better. It's always annoying when you're on a good run and training feels good and you get hit with an illness.


----------



## montego

Thanks guys.

Gotta say I'm feeling small and fat though. Hopefully I bounce back quickly.


----------



## montego

Running behind on food prep [emoji52]


----------



## lilgumby

Damn that looks good. Still a little cold here to get the grill fired up. I have a ceramic smoker that I put my stuff on. Don't want to chance breaking it in the cold


----------



## montego

lilgumby said:


> Damn that looks good. Still a little cold here to get the grill fired up. I have a ceramic smoker that I put my stuff on. Don't want to chance breaking it in the cold


Are those worth it? I've seen great things on em but fuck they are high.


----------



## lilgumby

monetgo said:


> Are those worth it? I've seen great things on em but fuck they are high.



Man i love mine . 16 lb turkey smoked in a hour and a half . chicken breast if way better on it imo . sams club has or had ( my membership ran out )a knock off of the green egg for half the price called a vision  .same thing as a green egg different color . still expensive but only $550 instead of $1200


----------



## striffe

monetgo said:


> Running behind on food prep [emoji52]



That looks good to me now. I need to up my protein and doing something like this would only help. I am sure you will bounce back fast from feeling ill.


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey buddy, ya back from the dead yet? Hope your doing better.


----------



## Aton

monetgo said:


> Running behind on food prep [emoji52]





I use my traeger smoker all ur long to food prep. I have a thermal blanket that fits on it to keep the temp up during the winter but I never take it off. It’s got an internal temp sensor to keep it at a constant temp. 
Love that thing, I wouldn’t keep up on the protein if I didn’t have it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Hey buddy, ya back from the dead yet? Hope your doing better.


Feeling better yeah. Will try to train today and hopefully get back into the swing of things.


----------



## montego

Trained today since I was feeling normal again. Training went well but I didn't log anything just went through the motions.

Here is the restating point. No pop. 240lbs. Taking two weeks off basically and getting sick can do a bit of damage.


----------



## lilgumby

monetgo said:


> Trained today since I was feeling normal again. Training went well but I didn't log anything just went through the motions.
> 
> Here is the restating point. No pop. 240lbs. Taking two weeks off basically and getting sick can do a bit of damage.



Looking good man! I'll be as happy as hell to be 240 lb and have the bit of damage you do


----------



## montego

lilgumby said:


> Looking good man! I'll be as happy as hell to be 240 lb and have the bit of damage you do


Lol thanks man.

Guess the look is all relative to everyone.

Crushed a pizza and slept 20 hours yesterday/this morning. Should be a good lower training day today.


----------



## Concreteguy

^^^ You should get sick more often!^^^


----------



## montego

Anyone recognize this? [emoji848][emoji849][emoji6]


----------



## montego

Good session yday. Rest and pizza does wonders for strength.

Romanian deadlift - 365*8, 7

Sumo squat - 315*12, 10

Sissy Squat - 90*11

BB Bench - 315*9, 335*6

Fly machine - 110*failure 3 sets

Overall pretty good.

I've been using Monster Labs products this run. 

Almost out of anadrol. Since I'm only using it pre workout it lasted quite a while. Really enjoy it this way. Don't get nearly the sides like bloat and blood pressure issues but all the good strength benefits.

Oils are still performing as expected despite the shit two weeks I've had.

The cyp I got last week is extremely smooth. I was getting pip from the enanthate but zero from the cyp after a couple pins in the quads. I'll have bloowork done on this before I end the cycle in a few more weeks, not sure how many but at least 6, too see how it looks.

Adex is on point per my last set of labs.

Nolva actually cleared up some sore nipples I've chronicly had for a few months now as well. Used it the first two weeks and only once a week since then and issues are still gone.

Eq is hard to gauge.....so slow and minor when other stronger anabolics are in play.

Joints feel amazing. Thank you Deca.

I would say everything seems really on point.... Given I was in the dumps for a couple weeks pretty hard and didn't totally go to shit, I think that says a lot.

At this point, I would be confident to recommend this lab to others. All that can change but, if Monster keeps doing what they're doing, they will be a source I recommend.


----------



## montego

What a day.

Spent today rearranging the entire fucking house on a whim from my wife.

Carried a ton of storage containers and boxes out to the storage shed. Moved furniture up the stairs, down the stairs, nearly killed myself coming down the stairs with an entertainment center....

I love how people don't fucking understand, when you're holding a couple hundred pounds, walking backwards down stairs, they probably shouldn't be pushing you down the stairs. Had to drop the furniture and catch myself. Bashed my hip and forearm up good but nothing major.

After the moving fun we kicked it up a notch and cleaned the carpets. FUCK YEAH! If there's anything I love more then moving its cleaning fucking carpets!

Getting ready to prep for the coming week now and hopefully relax some.


----------



## roadglide83

monetgo said:


> Good session yday. Rest and pizza does wonders for strength.
> 
> Romanian deadlift - 365*8, 7
> 
> Sumo squat - 315*12, 10
> 
> Sissy Squat - 90*11
> 
> BB Bench - 315*9, 335*6
> 
> Fly machine - 110*failure 3 sets
> 
> Overall pretty good.
> 
> I've been using Monster Labs products this run.
> 
> Almost out of anadrol. Since I'm only using it pre workout it lasted quite a while. Really enjoy it this way. Don't get nearly the sides like bloat and blood pressure issues but all the good strength benefits.
> 
> Oils are still performing as expected despite the shit two weeks I've had.
> 
> The cyp I got last week is extremely smooth. I was getting pip from the enanthate but zero from the cyp after a couple pins in the quads. I'll have bloowork done on this before I end the cycle in a few more weeks, not sure how many but at least 6, too see how it looks.
> 
> Adex is on point per my last set of labs.
> 
> Nolva actually cleared up some sore nipples I've chronicly had for a few months now as well. Used it the first two weeks and only once a week since then and issues are still gone.
> 
> Eq is hard to gauge.....so slow and minor when other stronger anabolics are in play.
> 
> Joints feel amazing. Thank you Deca.
> 
> I would say everything seems really on point.... Given I was in the dumps for a couple weeks pretty hard and didn't totally go to shit, I think that says a lot.
> 
> At this point, I would be confident to recommend this lab to others. All that can change but, if Monster keeps doing what they're doing, they will be a source I recommend.



Good log bro, are you training fortitude? I guess I just assumed so from the structure of it. How are you liking it compared to more traditional high volume type training?


----------



## montego

roadglide83 said:


> Good log bro, are you training fortitude? I guess I just assumed so from the structure of it. How are you liking it compared to more traditional high volume type training?


I've been using FT since the middle of last year or so. Love it.

I switched from a more traditional volume set up and immediately started growing, fast. I've also ran DC in the past with very good results. 5*5. Meadows programs. GVT. Just about anything out there I've given a go just to see how I responded. Nothing has come close to FT. 

I alter a couple things with the training now due to my work and schedule but, the basic set up did wonders.


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

High close leg press - 14 plates x 25, 22. Widowmaker 10 plates x20
Hamstring curl - 90*23, 21
Duck squat - 220*22
Calf press - 275*23, 22, 22, 21
Overhead db tricep press - 90*25, 23
Rope press - 80*23,21

Good session. Legs will be toast tomorrow.


----------



## lilgumby

monetgo said:


> Lower muscle rounds
> 
> High close leg press - 14 plates x 25, 22. Widowmaker 10 plates x20
> Hamstring curl - 90*23, 21
> Duck squat - 220*22
> Calf press - 275*23, 22, 22, 21
> Overhead db tricep press - 90*25, 23
> Rope press - 80*23,21
> 
> Good session. Legs will be toast tomorrow.



Yeah no joke, I didn't think my first week of muscle rounds was going to be that effective LOL. Definitely needed a rest day after


----------



## montego

lilgumby said:


> Yeah no joke, I didn't think my first week of muscle rounds was going to be that effective LOL. Definitely needed a rest day after


Just wait till you get the weights dialed in and they start increasing on your next cycle to those exercises...... That's when it gets rough lol.


----------



## montego

Good session today.

Was actually a loading day instead of muscle rounds.

Pic was after a full day of eating. Pretty full but watery as fuck from the colitis issues this week.


----------



## montego

Dropped some water the last couple days. Still pretty full though.


----------



## d2r2ddd

monetgo said:


> Good session yday. Rest and pizza does wonders for strength.
> 
> Romanian deadlift - 365*8, 7
> 
> Sumo squat - 315*12, 10
> 
> Sissy Squat - 90*11
> 
> BB Bench - 315*9, 335*6
> 
> Fly machine - 110*failure 3 sets
> 
> .



Hi Bro, are these loading sets? i thought we are suppose to zig-zag the exercises?


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> Hi Bro, are these loading sets? i thought we are suppose to zig-zag the exercises?


Yeah those are loading sets.

In the higher tiers you can zigzag yeah. Personally I perform better without doing so as far as weight moved goes.


----------



## d2r2ddd

So u are only loggin the Loading exercises Not the pump exercises?
Auto regulate on those pump exercises?



monetgo said:


> Yeah those are loading sets.
> 
> In the higher tiers you can zigzag yeah. Personally I perform better without doing so as far as weight moved goes.


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> So u are only loggin the Loading exercises Not the pump exercises?
> Auto regulate on those pump exercises?


Correct I don't log pump exercises since they change every session.

For the pump work, I go with whatever feels best that day. I'll do 21's or 1.5 reps or drop sets sometimes as well. As long as you're forcing a ton of blood into the muscle and going to complete failure, you're good. 

Also, to note, I took lower pump sets out a few weeks ago. Due to work, I wasn't recovering quickly enough since I walk over ten miles a night on rocks and I'm up and down ladders for 12 hours. Started to see my legs fade even after adding food to the point where I was gaining fat.

I actually went on Scott's forum and asked his advice on the subject and that's what he suggested. Since then legs have come back and I'm able to push harder on loading and muscle rounds since I've recovered.


----------



## montego

Lower loading today

Not a bad session and strength is still going up somehow.....

Reverse hack - 405*12, 495*7
Sldl - 255*12
Duck squat - 225*9
Upper pump stuff as usual


I haven't looked in a mirror in a few days. Food has been pushed pretty high and I'm just gonna wait and see how it plays out. Weight is holding about 248-250 most mornings. Happy with that seeing as how when I was pushing slin I got up to 255 last cycle.

It's a different look, not nearly as round but, still about the same body fat, maybe a tad less, and full.... May add in the slin at some point but for now I'll ride out higher calories without it.


----------



## montego

Some comparison from start of cycle (left) to the beginning of this past week (right) . Up around ten lbs, and I was already "on" when I started this cycle.

I've had a lot of set backs so I guess I ok with where I'm at.

Sure ate good yesterday. 

Tried a new burger place.

Burger, two kinds of fries, chips and salsa, Mac and cheese, 2 slices of cheesecake.... Fat this morning lol.

Today is upper loading so hope all that food goes to good use.


----------



## montego

Upper loading today. Sweat was real from all the junk food.

Chest supported t bar - 5 plates x10, 5 plates and a 25*7

Single hand pull down behind head - 90*10, 9

Flat Bb bench (2 count pause rep) — 315*9

Star Machine Press (2 count pause rep) - stack x11

Rear delt cable fly - 30*11, 9

Db shrug (3 count hold) - 110*12, 10

Did some iso hold chest press on a cable machine too to finish.


----------



## montego

Continuing with the TUT focus on my loading days.

Lower loading

Smith squat 3 count drop- 405*11, 8

Sldl 3 count stretch /Lower - 225*9, 7

Extension 3 count lower 2 count hold - 70*10, 7

Calf press 4 count stretch - 285*11,10,9,9

Upper pump stuff after.

Had to stop after chest pump. I was cramping up pretty bad. This ALWAYS happens to me on tren and, I haven't had to deal with bad spasms or cramps luckily until this week. Chest tightened up so bad I thought it was going to tear, which can happen actually.

Nothing helps either. Mega dosing electrolytes, glutamine, taurine, multi minerals, sodium, water. Only thing that helps at times is eating a ton of carbs.

This leads me to think that the tren is just burning up glycogen extremely fast. If it were a Hydration issue, the supps would eleviate that not the carbs. If I wasn't getting the muscle cells hydrated properly, no amount of carbs would help. Btw, this is why electrolytes are important intra workout.


----------



## lilgumby

Man i've done the 3 second drops squating. They are BRUTAL ! heck of a workout 




monetgo said:


> Continuing with the TUT focus on my loading days.
> 
> Lower loading
> 
> Smith squat 3 count drop- 405*11, 8
> 
> Sldl 3 count stretch /Lower - 225*9, 7
> 
> Extension 3 count lower 2 count hold - 70*10, 7
> 
> Calf press 4 count stretch - 285*11,10,9,9
> 
> Upper pump stuff after.
> 
> Had to stop after chest pump. I was cramping up pretty bad. This ALWAYS happens to me on tren and, I haven't had to deal with bad spasms or cramps luckily until this week. Chest tightened up so bad I thought it was going to tear, which can happen actually.
> 
> Nothing helps either. Mega dosing electrolytes, glutamine, taurine, multi minerals, sodium, water. Only thing that helps at times is eating a ton of carbs.
> 
> This leads me to think that the tren is just burning up glycogen extremely fast. If it were a Hydration issue, the supps would eleviate that not the carbs. If I wasn't getting the muscle cells hydrated properly, no amount of carbs would help. Btw, this is why electrolytes are important intra workout.


----------



## montego

Think I might have partially tore my Sartorius from a bad muscle cramp yesterday when I was asleep. This pic was a couple hours after and the swelling is still as bad. No bruising yet but it's still early.

Fml


----------



## montego

Bruising started today


----------



## montego

More


----------



## lilgumby

Dam! That sucks man especially from a cramp


----------



## montego

lilgumby said:


> Dam! That sucks man especially from a cramp


Yeah

Mri shows a partial tear of the Sartorius.

4-6 weeks recovery time at best


----------



## Aton

monetgo said:


> More





Son of a!!!!

Damn and that was from a night spasm?

I’ve had them from the groin down to the knee or my ham string cramps. Like awakes me straight out of a dead sleep. I’d be yelling and grunting trying to stretch it out as I lean up against my wall lol.

I can’t imagine it actually tearing..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Aton said:


> Son of a!!!!
> 
> Damn and that was from a night spasm?
> 
> I’ve had them from the groin down to the knee or my ham string cramps. Like awakes me straight out of a dead sleep. I’d be yelling and grunting trying to stretch it out as I lean up against my wall lol.
> 
> I can’t imagine it actually tearing..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep. Muscle cramp. Knew it would happen eventually tbh.

Going to cut this cycle short and "cruise" for a long while.


----------



## Aton

monetgo said:


> Yep. Muscle cramp. Knew it would happen eventually tbh.
> 
> Going to cut this cycle short and "cruise" for a long while.





Damn hope u can recover quick. Maybe try some bpc-157 it worked extremely well for me. But if there is a complete full on tear that caused tissue to disconnect it won’t fix that. 

But it will heal the surrounding area and strength will come back fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Aton said:


> Damn hope u can recover quick. Maybe try some bpc-157 it worked extremely well for me. But if there is a complete full on tear that caused tissue to disconnect it won’t fix that.
> 
> But it will heal the surrounding area and strength will come back fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm gonna give Tb500 a shot.

The tear is only partial so it should help I suppose.

The sponsor sending the tb doesn't have Bpc157 but, that was first in my list to try


----------



## Aton

monetgo said:


> I'm gonna give Tb500 a shot.
> 
> The tear is only partial so it should help I suppose.
> 
> The sponsor sending the tb doesn't have Bpc157 but, that was first in my list to try





Tb works very well too. It’s been a minute since I used that one. I don’t think it was site specific though like bpc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Aton said:


> Tb works very well too. It’s been a minute since I used that one. I don’t think it was site specific though like bpc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's systematic and seems to take a bit longer to work but, it can target multiple injuries so, that's a plus I suppose.


----------



## montego

Swelling is going down a bit.

Bruising is getting worse but I expected that.

Pain is constant now instead of only when I'm moving aground but, walking isn't quite as bad.


----------



## montego

Gross lol


----------



## montego

Started cruise today.

150mg cyp and 80mg Deca from Monster 2x a week.

Goes through a 30 gauge nicely


----------



## d2r2ddd

dat sucks ! ! ! speedy recovery bro !


----------



## Aton

monetgo said:


> Gross lol





Damn that’s just crazy!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ketsugo

monetgo said:


> So a little about me and my training and all that.
> 
> In my early thirties and I struggled with weight issues as a kid and an adult. Back in 2009 I was over 300lbs and just a fat mess.
> 
> Decided to change my life and started training and dieting and learning everything I could.
> 
> In 2014 I did my first show. I didn't use any injectable AAS and instead ran pro hormones for my prep. I came in at the top of light heavies but I was too small for my 5'10 frame. I was peeled, but small.
> 
> Shortly after I started injectable AAS and con on my journey but I fell off and got fat and around 270. Got serious again and did a big cut then took some time and did another show in 2016. Took third in heavy weight bodybuilding and classic physique but, I still was small.
> 
> Since my last show I've taken on everything on my own nutrition wise. I stick to a carb cycle type plan where I have no carbs on off days and on training days, the only ones I have are post and intra workout. These totals can hit 6-700g.
> 
> I've been following Fortitude Training for a while.... Most enjoyable and results giving program I've ever used. I love the way there are multiple methods mixed in and even a lot of selection types for exercises outside of your heavy movers.
> 
> PED's I've kept reasonable. Never been over 1.5g total AAS. I've been running gh off and on for about two years now, coming off to reset antibodies. Mostly at 3iu ed but I do use more pre workout typically.
> 
> I've ran slin twice but only for four weeks at a time. I found with those short runs, I don't hang on to much of what I gain so, this run will be longer. I'm only using it on training days (4 days a week) at 10iu starting out. I'll keep this the same for a bit but, run it longer since it's only 4 days a week and, might add some to my first whole food meal post workout.
> 
> I haven't done cardio since 2016 lol. No fat burners besides a 21 day DNP run at 200mg  to see what it was all about. Amazing results. Won't touch it again unless I need it when I prep, whenever that may be.
> 
> I think that's about it.... Currently I'm in a gaining phase and running the most aggressive cycle I've ever attempted. This is mostly for learning purposes. I know gear is just to help and I don't expect miracles but I do want to see how I react to higher doses.
> 
> Right now it's EOD pins of -
> 300mg test e
> 100mg tren e
> 120mg Deca
> 180mg eq
> 
> Along with
> 
> 50mg anadrol pre workout
> 8iu pre workout gh
> 10iu pre workout slin
> 
> 3iu gh on non training days
> 
> If I left something out, please ask!
> 
> I enjoy logs and shooting the shit talking about diet training and our life style. Always want to learn and see different views on things and I'm very open minded so, you won't get much argument from me but, a bit of debate /questions lol.





Carry on


----------



## montego

Leg update.

Ortho confirmed a torn Sartorius.

Updated pic of the leg and relaxing in the jet tub


----------



## montego

So I've decided on a plan for my "off time".

This will pretty much be a clean out period.

I'm going to keep test at 300mg for this whole period. I may even drop it down to 200 if I'm happy with the size I'm holding.

I will continue Deca at 150mg until all of the swelling and pain subsides from my leg. The way I'm having to limp around when I do walk is aggravating my knee a bit and the deca will help if there's any extra wear and tear from that. After that, I will drop the deca completely.

I will be adding in Tb500, cjc w/dac and MK677. I need a break from gh so I'll be adding in the cjc and mk when I stop the gh. 

Until then, GH will be adjusted to 2iu of Serostims LOCALLY at the injury site only. This will be once a day in the morning.

Training. I won't be able to do fortitude training effectively with this injury. Moving heavy weights on just about everything involves the leg to an extent and that's not gonna work. I will move to a push pull split focused mostly on TUT. I will still train my left leg since it's a bit behind anyway. This should provide a new stimulus and give the CNS a little break too.

Food. I will be detoxing to an extent. I'm going to slowly lower calories to a bare minimum while not completely shrinking up. Carbs are going to go first then fats. Veggies will go WAY up. Besides a "detox" it'll be a good reset on insulin sensitivity. I thought about using Palumbo's detox but I haven't fully committed to it. 

I don't know how long I will do this. It could be 6 weeks, it could be 12. I do know when I come back, I am going to evaluate where I am and probably prep for a show. I'll be primed for a hard push if my leg is good and after this injury, I dunno if I'm have another chance to really buckle down.


----------



## montego

Went and trained a couple days ago. Frustrating.

I'm pretty used to pushing heavier weights over the last year. My goal was 405 for reps on bench and I've hit 375 for 5 but, haven't got to where I wanted yet. Anyways

Very hard to support yourself with one leg even on most machines. The seat hits my inner leg and fucking hurts. Whatever. It was what it was.

Idea here is more TUT coupled with shorter rest.... Doesn't make sense I know. My thought is since I'm gonna train less, I need to adjust for the calories I would not be burning other wise.

The problem there is when you're going to focus on TUT you gotta go into the set rested to get full benefit. Even super sets with opposing body parts is going to hurt that second exercise from a cardio standpoint.

Gonna take some tinkering but, I feel it today.

Every set is 60 seconds long from unrack to rack. Reps are set tempo. No speeding up. 

Seated dual cable row - 140*12, 10

Seated Row to neck - 125*14, 11

Bb bench - 185*12, 10

Dip - 180*14, 12

Reverse Pec Deck - 240*11, 9

Preacher curl - 60*13, 10


----------



## montego

Training today

Pre exhaust pecs

Pec Deck - stack x13, 13, 13

Stretch push-up - 15, 15, 15

Working chest -

Incline Smith - 275*15, 315*9* 365*4

Delt/triceps ss

Dual Handle face pull - 100(all I can support standing) x15, 15, 15

Dual Handle triceps press - 100*15, 15, 15

Biceps/triceps ss

Overhead triceps press w db - 90*20,18,17

Close grip ez curl - 100*15, 13, 11

Rope press down - 80*12, 12, 10

Chest exhausting -

Pec Deck rest pause - Stack x12, 8, 5, 3

Kept my TUT in range today besides the exhaustion set and chest working sets. 

Really good pump......

I may try to work a program out of this but it's gonna take some time, which I have until my leg is good.


----------



## montego

Back home.

Had a great fucking week.

We went to Vegas and for 5 days and didn't even get close to doing everything we wanted. I was limited in how much I could walk since my leg still hurts pretty bad so, we took the bus and Uber anywhere we could which wasn't much. Even then, I don't know that I have ever walked that much in my life lol.

We got to see the Blue Man group and Tournament of Kings which is like mideval times. Awesome shows. I also took my wife to see Cher since that's something she has wanted to do since she can remember and her favorite singer.

Saw the fountains at the Bellagio and the volcano at the mirage. Tons of little shops along the way like M&M world, Hershey factory, Coke store, Pepsi store and a bunch of other things. Went to Freemont street but left pretty early. It's not a great experience imo. So many homeless people and I was on constant alert especially with the wife there.

Played the slots and actually won 700 so, we came home with the money we had set aside to gamble with and used that to play for the week. I don't play cards so nothing there. 

Ate at the Bellagio buffet..... I'm ruined on buffets after that. Not only did they have a ton of choices, they were all exceptionally good like you would get in a nice restaurant. Had a few burgers at places on the strip, street tacos and so on. I was afraid to weigh this morning but, I bet I gained ten lbs and my abs are nowhere to be seen lol.

It was a great trip and we needed it. 4 kids is a lot and we rarely get alone time so this was prefect for us.

Gonna get back into routine training tomorrow and diet got back on track today. Starting a detox that's close to podium style but a little easier and mostly carb free. Hormones are gonna be just test at 250-300mg a week with some Proviron if my sex drive goes to shit.

Starting cjc and mk this week along with TB500 that Vision hooked me up with to see if I can get the leg on fast track. Gh will stop for now since swelling is down to a minimum.

Time to recover!


----------



## montego

Upper pump today since I still not doing lower

Hammer Seated Row - 180*23, 21

Rack Pull wide grip - 225*19, 16

Db shoulder press - 90*15, 80*16

Cable shrug - stack*25, 24

Side lateral - 35*20, 40*15

Cable fly 140*23, 22, 20

Triceps extension - 40*20, 17, 15

DB curl - 40*21, 17

Ez bar curl close grip - 70*23, 20

Still watery.... At this point its still fatty. Looks like the couple weeks of "fuck it" took their toll.

Moving on with more detox and low carbs. I'll continue low carb for 6-7 more days and then load. After that it'll be 4 days between loads and loads will be minimal and highly structured on food choices.

No simple carbs just oats, brown rice (only time I'll ever eat it) and sweet potato.

Also I forgot to mention I'm "fasting" for 12 hours. So my first meal comes 12 hours after my last.


----------



## montego

Updated pic from today.

Fat and flat from no carbs this week.


----------



## montego

Yesterday was upper muscle rounds. I preceded training with some stretching and rolling on my leg. It's getting better but STILL bruised a bit and sore especially in the knee area. I'll try some body weight stuff next week to get a little blood flow and muscle activation. Hunting for a tens unit currently as well.

Pullups - body weight x 24, 22

Cable row to upper chest - 150*27, 24

Pec Deck - stack x23

Cable fly low - 150*23

Smith steep Incline - 225*22

Rear delt fly - 35*23, 22

Isolateral Preacher Curl - 45*23, 22

X cable extensions - 35*22, 22


----------



## squatster

monetgo said:


> Back home.
> 
> Had a great fucking week.
> 
> We went to Vegas and for 5 days and didn't even get close to doing everything we wanted. I was limited in how much I could walk since my leg still hurts pretty bad so, we took the bus and Uber anywhere we could which wasn't much. Even then, I don't know that I have ever walked that much in my life lol.
> 
> We got to see the Blue Man group and Tournament of Kings which is like mideval times. Awesome shows. I also took my wife to see Cher since that's something she has wanted to do since she can remember and her favorite singer.
> 
> Saw the fountains at the Bellagio and the volcano at the mirage. Tons of little shops along the way like M&M world, Hershey factory, Coke store, Pepsi store and a bunch of other things. Went to Freemont street but left pretty early. It's not a great experience imo. So many homeless people and I was on constant alert especially with the wife there.
> 
> Played the slots and actually won 700 so, we came home with the money we had set aside to gamble with and used that to play for the week. I don't play cards so nothing there.
> 
> Ate at the Bellagio buffet..... I'm ruined on buffets after that. Not only did they have a ton of choices, they were all exceptionally good like you would get in a nice restaurant. Had a few burgers at places on the strip, street tacos and so on. I was afraid to weigh this morning but, I bet I gained ten lbs and my abs are nowhere to be seen lol.
> 
> It was a great trip and we needed it. 4 kids is a lot and we rarely get alone time so this was prefect for us.
> 
> Gonna get back into routine training tomorrow and diet got back on track today. Starting a detox that's close to podium style but a little easier and mostly carb free. Hormones are gonna be just test at 250-300mg a week with some Proviron if my sex drive goes to shit.
> 
> Starting cjc and mk this week along with TB500 that Vision hooked me up with to see if I can get the leg on fast track. Gh will stop for now since swelling is down to a minimum.
> 
> Time to recover!


So cool


----------



## montego

Off training this weekend.

I had my first load yesterday which was only 250g carbs. That's a tiny load for me since they usually total 800+g. It was all clean as well with oats, brown rice and sweet potato. Woke up down two pounds so it wasn't enough. I'll see how my weight goes today and tomorrow but I may load again sooner then expected.

This detox is crazy..... I'm getting a bit "fuzzy" at times and my bathroom habits are pretty strange. Water intake has been very high and my urine smells like I'm running 50mg of sdrol lol. Flushing toxins like crazy.

The hardest part has been no caffeine. I'm making it though.


----------



## lntense

Glad to hear it's going well. Just saw about your leg, that's crazy. I guess the spasm was final trigger.


----------



## montego

lntense said:


> Glad to hear it's going well. Just saw about your leg, that's crazy. I guess the spasm was final trigger.


Guess so man.

The ortho said in his 20+ years at this location he may have seen 40 people total who have had an injury to the Sartorius muscle.

Said he's never seen one tear from a cramp but, has seen other muscles, especially Calves, have some minor tears from cramping.

Guess I just got lucky ?


----------



## montego

Upper loading day! Yaaaaaaaay.

Leg is feeling better after another weekend of total rest so I'm gonna try some BB or DB rows today. Hopefully there are no issues but, I'll feel it out.

Detox is kicking my ass. I used the bathroom a lot this weekend. Getting over the brain fog but getting minor headaches from the caffeine withdrawal I guess.

I actually FEEL good though. Digestion has been great with no bloating or gas. Energy is very high. Even my skin seems like it's clearing up more.

Guess these detox programs have some merit. I doing Palumbo's detox for refrence, with some minor tweaks, on supplements mostly.


----------



## montego

Oh also I forgot to mention, I've been having some stomach destinsion for the last year or so which I attribute to feeding so much and growing.

It seems like this is actually going down quite a bit. I am doing basically doing keto atm which could be causing this but, it's interesting to see.

Upper loading

Tried some rows and rack pulls today. The rows were super shaky and the rack pulls weren't great. Body kept trying to fall forward from lack of stability. Still moved some ok weight but I ditched the real working set on rows for rack pulls.

Hammer pull down - 360*12, 450*7

Yates row - 315*7 (awful set)

Rack Pull - 585*6 (had to regrip and repositio twice so not a great set either)

Star shoulder press - 360*10, 450*9

Bent over fly - 35*15, 14, 12

Preacher Curl - 110*12, 11, 9

Cgbp - 275*10, 8

No chest today since every bench in the entire gym was taken. I'll add in loading for that on pump day.

175g chicken breast

300g brown rice

On the good old blues clues plate. 

Couldn't get a pump to save my life today so I'll bump the load up a day and get more carbs in after this. Probably another 250g total for this afternoon


----------



## d2r2ddd

minus those legs training ... fortitude can be used for physique training too


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> minus those legs training ... fortitude can be used for physique training too


It can be used for any physique goal yeah.

Really a well thought out program.


----------



## montego

Off today.

Went and donated blood earlier in the day and then had Physical therapy, Chiropractor work and massage done. Feeling refreshed!


----------



## Duluxx

monetgo said:


> Off today.
> 
> Went and donated blood earlier in the day and then had Physical therapy, Chiropractor work and massage done. Feeling refreshed!





I need to donate. Going to this week. Jealous over the chiropractor and massage. Definitely needed today. Stiff neck.


----------



## montego

Training today was upper pump with loading on chest

Flat Bb - 315*8, 275*8

Incline DB - 120'S *10

Standing Cable row - stack x 25, 23, 21

Rear /side delt raise +35*22, 20

Machine shoulder press - 250*22, 18

Rope extension - 80*24, 21

DB curl - 35*20, 18

One arm Preacher Curl - 35*15, 15

Followed this up with

5 sets of 20 body weight Squats

3 sets of 15 split Squats

Leg was ok but I could feel it starting to twinge in the higher reps.

I'll try some more next session and maybe a little weight on a machine leg press.


----------



## montego

Duluxx said:


> I need to donate. Going to this week. Jealous over the chiropractor and massage. Definitely needed today. Stiff neck.


Luckily my insurance covers chrio work and they do massage there too so, I sneak it in [emoji6]

I try to go every three weeks since they'that's my max per year


----------



## montego

Another off day.

Leg doesn't feel too bad after yesterday's bodyweight work actually.

Gonna see my ortho this coming week and see if I can get back to full duty at work. It's been nice to have a break from the physical part but the pay is killing us.

We have a family vacation scheduled for the end of next month so I gotta be sure the bank account is plenty full lol.


----------



## Aton

monetgo said:


> Another off day.
> 
> Leg doesn't feel too bad after yesterday's bodyweight work actually.
> 
> Gonna see my ortho this coming week and see if I can get back to full duty at work. It's been nice to have a break from the physical part but the pay is killing us.
> 
> We have a family vacation scheduled for the end of next month so I gotta be sure the bank account is plenty full lol.





Hopefully ur doc will give u the ok and full release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Aton said:


> Hopefully ur doc will give u the ok and full release.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so.

Bringing home half of my normal pay isn't great.


----------



## Aton

monetgo said:


> I hope so.
> 
> Bringing home half of my normal pay isn't great.





I bet

I’ve been nursing my left knee my self. Some jack ass cut me off. He cut across between a car in front of me and my bike. To get to Taco Bell of all places. 

I locked up the brakes so I wouldn’t plow into the center of his car, barley making it around the back end of him. Fish tailing the whole time. My bike started to slide out from underneath me at about 30mph so out my leg out to push it back up. I was successful but my my knee and lcl has been jacked for 2 weeks now. 


Yesterday was my first leg work out. I just did a light pump to get a feel for how I could handle it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Another off day.

Leg doesn't feel too bad after yesterday's bodyweight work actually.

Gonna see my ortho this coming week and see if I can get back to full duty at work. It's been nice to have a break from the physical part but the pay is killing us.

We have a family vacation scheduled for the end of next month so I gotta be sure the bank account is plenty full lol.

I've been doing a detox since I got ban from Vegas so I figured I would post where I got my info and ideas from.

This is Dave Palumbo's detox regiment. It's got some sales pitch shit in there but, the basic outline has worked very well for me so far. Stomach distension has come waaaaay down in a little over a week. My energy seems better and I'm definitely flushing toxins judging by my stool and urine.

Some things I'm not doing are the cocoa products, coconut Kiefer (dunno wtf that is I just use whatever is on sale), I use a different multi and fish oil as well as Barleans multi green/fruit blend. Also I substitute NAC for milk thistle at 1g.

RULES:

1. Program is 3-Weeks (21 days) in duration (I would try to stay on this as long as you can)

2. Must fast (not eat or drink) for 12 hours every day. That means you must eat all your meals within the allowable 12 hours. You MAY drink water outside of that 12 hour period but nothing else. Nothing!

3. Your body will be releasing many toxins during this time period so make sure you drink lot of water. Alkalinized water is best (if you have availability). Fiji water is alkalinized. Whole Foods sells alkalinized water. I sell a product called the ION POD (404 Not Found): you just add tap water to it and in 5 minutes you have alkalinized water (drink at least 7-10 glasses of this per day during this detox)

4. You may feel “strange” or you may have “interesting” bathroom habits. That’s a sign that you’re detoxing. Don’t get nervous or panic.

FOODS TO AVOID:

No Coffee

No Dairy

No Red Meat

No Wheat (read labels carefully)

No Eggs

No Protein Shakes

No sugary fruits

No alcohol

DIET (4 meals per day: Choose 1 PROTEIN and 1 CARBOHYDRATE plus 1 VEGETABLE for each meal):

*****5oz protein and 40g carbs per meal (men)

*****4oz protein and 30g carbs per meal (women)

PROTEIN FOOD CHOICES: 

Baked or Broiled or Poached Fish (white fish is best)

Lean chicken breast

beans

tofu

CARBOHYDRATE FOOD CHOICES: 

quinoa

brown rice

oatmeal

sweet potatoes

any veggies

VEGETABLE CHOICES: 

kale salad (kale, cucumbers, celery with 1 tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil and 1 tablespoon of apple cider vinegar)

Fresh steamed or raw (even better) green beans

Fresh steamed or raw asparagus

Fresh steamed or raw broccoli

FAT CHOICES: 

extra virgin olive oil or macadamia nut oil (1 tablespoon of either 3x per day)

SUPPLEMENTS

a. Psyllium fiber supplement (2x per day) *** FIBERLYZE is excellent choice. Fiber pulls the released toxins out of the body (very important). www.speciesnutrition.com (call my office at 516-280-6112 and you can order it for my client pricing)

b. Probiotic 

1. customprobiotics.com 6-in1 strain is great

2. Bubbie’s Sauerkraut—have a few servings per day

3. Coconut Kefir (don’t use milk-based Kefir)

c.Fruit and Vegetable Extract 

JUICE PLUS+ contains all the valuable nutrients of whole fruits and vegetables-- without the sugar Balanced Diet - Whole Food Based Nutrition | Juice Plus+ 

(2 pills of the GARDEN BLEND in morning and 2 pills of the ORCHARD BLEND at night).

d. Braggs Apple Cider Vinegar (with “Mother”): Take 1 tablespoon in 8oz water 3-5x per day (great detoxifier)

e. Kidney Stuff (kidney detox): 1-2 servings per day: Purchase: 404 Not Found 

f. Milk Thistle (liver detox): 1000mg 2x per day

g. Raw Cacao (terrific anti-oxidant, polyphenolic, and total body detoxifier

a. Dave Palumbo’s Raw Cacao Bars (2-3 squares per day): Shop Dave Palumbo 

b. Dave Palumbo Raw Cacao Drink Mix (1-2 servings per day)

h, Vitamin D3: 5000IU 1x per day 

i. V-MINERALYZE: It contains high levels of chelated (amino acid bound) calcium, magnesium, and other essential minerals such as iron (studies show that most athletes-- men and women-- are iron deficient which can lead to low RBC counts), zinc (helps raise testosterone levels), selenium (great antioxidant), iodide (important for proper thyroid function), copper, manganese, chromium (necessary for proper insulin sensitivity), molybdenum, potassium (necessary to maintain proper intramuscular fluid balance), boron, silica (great for the joints), PLUS VITAMIN D (essential to pretty much every organ in your body). Plus it has a full array of Vitamin C, B-complex, Blueberry extract and lycopene. DOSE: 5 pill 2x per day

j. OMEGALYZE (it contains 2600mg Evening Primrose Oil and 3000mg Omega-3 Fish Oil per day—30 day supply in one bottle). A great value and it’s all in one bottle! DOSE: 3 pill 2x per day


----------



## montego

Training today upper muscle rounds

Dual cable pull down - 280*26

Lat pull down machine - 220*22

Preacher shrug - 225*23

Low Cable Row - 160*23

Seated side lateral - 40*22

Cable shoulder press - 180*23

Incline hammer - 270*23

Pec fly (machine with the pads for your forearms) - 130x22

Followed with 3 sets of 20 on leg sled with 150. Felt ok. Not pushing it.

Upped the mk to 25mg after a week and a half at 12.5. Hunger increased a lot as well as lethargy. I'll try to stick it out a few days and see if sides go down. Last run it took a week after a week at 12.5 so we will see.

Added in some Proviron a bit earlier then I wanted. Partially to help with energy and mood from the mk, I know it's fixing a drug with a drug, but also Sex drive took a little hit this week.

Test is still between 250-300mg once a week. This feels fine for now and I'll probably stay here until after vacation at the end is next month.

Detoxification is going good besides hunger.

Tb500 seems to be working. The rate I have healed this week compared to the previous 3 is very noticeable. Almost like I'm fine. Pretty impressed but, it's a bit early to know. Tb500 is a longer term healing peptide compared to Bpc157.


----------



## montego

Upper loading lower pump

Hammer iso row - 180*11, 8

Hammer mid row - 180*12

Incline Bb - 275*11, 8

Chest press machine - stack x12 drop 9 drop 11

Bent over cable lateral - 40*11, 50*8

Preacher Curl - 135*6 drop 90*6 drop 45*8

90*8 drop 45*8

Close grip press down - 140*15, 14, 12

Palm up dB curl - 30*15, 11, 9

Seated leg sled - 140*20, 15, 15, 15, 15

Legs felt good. Some cramps from not working them after my sets but not bad ones just from contracting so hard.


----------



## montego

Lower loading (kinda) upper pump

Still easing back in to leg training. About 30-40% load today.

Calf Raise 3 second stretch - 100*15, 12, 10, 9
Sldl - 135*15, 12, 12
Iso leg press - 120*15, 15, 12
Feet together leg press - 230*12, 12, 12
Glute ham raise - 8, 8, 8

Upper pump stuff after

No issues today at all. Felt like I could have pushed the weight up more for legs but, I'll continue to slowly progress over the next few weeks.


----------



## montego

Recovery 101


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Chest supported row - 125kg x25, 22

Assisted pull up - 80*22

Machine chest press - 130kg x23

Cable fly - 120*25

Face pull - 150*24

Side rear lateral raise - 35*22

V bar press - stack x23, 22

Palm up dB curl - 30*23, 21

Good day today. Tomorrow I'll hit lower rounds and work about 50-60% Max effort


----------



## montego

Almost six weeks of not training legs, Trt dose of test and no gh. Legs shrunk up a bit.


----------



## montego

Comparison from on cycle before injury on the left. Today on the right. Kinda discouraging.


----------



## TripleOvertime

Good to see you over here also Monte.  I finally made it over.  This forum look great.  Now I need to get ahold of buck and make a donation.


----------



## montego

Upper loading lower pump

HS Pull Down - 450 *11, 9
Low Cable Row - stack x 12, 9
DB Bench - 140 *10, 8
Reverse Shoulder Press - 270* 9, 7
Face Pull - 80*15, 13, 11
Tricep Press Down - 80*20, 17, 16
Preacher Curl - 80*15, 14, 14
Seated Leg Press - 270*22, 20, 20
Hamstring curl - 60* 21, 20, 18
Calf Raise - 100*25, 23, 22, 22


----------



## montego

TripleOvertime said:


> Good to see you over here also Monte.  I finally made it over.  This forum look great.  Now I need to get ahold of buck and make a donation.


Hey bud. Missed your reply.

Yup I've been playing here for a few months.

Small community but very laid back, smart, accepting and helpful.


----------



## montego

I'm sore AF today.

Haven't had this level of DOMS in I can't remember when. Sounds like a good thing huh? No.

Lower calories, lower drugs, less recovery.

I'm at the point now where I'm not leaning out anymore but I need more food to recover unless I increase rest time between sessions.

Decisions.


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds.

Still moving the weight up slowly. Tried safety Squats today just to feel them out and I'm weak af lol.

Calf press - 180*23, 23, 22, 22 forced

Sumo squat machine - 200*23

Safety squat - 315*8 (felt good)

Close stance squat - 200*23

Romanian split squat - 25*22

Leg extension - 100*22

Not bad. Still only about 60-70% load atm. We'll get there!


----------



## montego

2 days ago -

Broke up my cleanse with a cheat day yesterday. I needed it pretty bad. Weight had dropped to 240 which is the lightest I've been in quite some time and, in not as lean as I was before at that point.

Cheat consisted of -

Spaghetti

Double meat burger and fries

Free birds burrito (big one with chicken rice and guacamole)

A dozen donuts

Loading today -

Seated dual cable row - 240*11, 250*8

Rack Pull - 545*5 (5th rep I felt my lower back twinge so I stopped the set, had a few more in me though)

Incline Bb - 315*8 275*7

Cable cross over - 120*12

Upright row - 140*12, 10 (hate these)

Cgbp - 275*11, 10


----------



## montego

Today -

Lower loading

Went well. Pushed weight up on the squat machine to pre injury snubs with no issues. Not as many reps but the load was the same.

Squat Machine - 400(stack)x10, 9 drop - 220*12

Seated leg curl - 90*12* 10 (iso holds)

Adductor - 90*15, 14, 12

Single Leg Lunges - 45*12, 10

Calf press - 320*12, 11, 11, 10, 10

Upper pump after.

Followed with 10 minutes of loaded stretching on legs.


----------



## montego

Gonna start to transition back into a regular nutrition program this week.

I'll be going on vacation at the end of the month and after that I'll be starting a prep so I need to get things dialed in a bit better on meal frequency and food choices.

This is also the 7th week I've been off. I'll finish off this week and increase my test dose sometime next week. Gonna bump it up to 600mg. Today I'm starting gh at 3iu Ed for a week or two then I'll change to pre workout only dosing. The amount is too be determined still. I've got quite a bit of growth so I may go a little higher then usual. Somewhere around 10iu.

After vacation is when I'll start back with 100% leg work. I'll be loading today around 70-80% so I should have an idea of what it'll handle.

Other then that..... Not much going on!


----------



## montego

Post workout

200g egg whites

25g isolate

50g oats

300g banan


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Very very good session today. Strength was very good and sweat is still rolling hard for whatever reason.

Single Cable Row - 120*25, 23

Cable row to upper chest - 120*26, 23

Incline hammer - 270*23

Pec Fly - 110*23

Rear delt row on hammer machine - 90*22, 21

Preacher shrug - 170*24

Tricep x extension - 90*22, 21

DB skull crusher - 30*22

Gonna keep focusing hard on rear delts and upper/mid back. That's where the money will be made come show day.

Post workout was shake with -

500g egg whites

50g oats

100g chex cereal


----------



## montego

300g white rice with tomato bouillon
230g chicken breast


----------



## montego

Subbed in loading for muscle rounds today so I could load the leg almost max and see if I'm good.

Very happy with the session. We're back to full tilt from here on out.

Lower loading 80-90% Max

Calf Raise - 90*15, 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

SLDL on Hammer Shrug - 8 plates *10, 10*7

Hack squat - 405*12, 495*8

Sumo squat machine - 240*12, 9

Duck Squat - 140*12, 12

Adductor - 110*12, 10, 10

Cable split squat - 40*12, 10

Triceps rope extension - 60*20, 17, 15

Felt good good. My rom isn't fully there yet or, I was in my head but, posterior chain felt very tight on the sumo Squats. Glutes and Hamstrings were stretching out a lot so depth just kept improving as reps went on.

I started gh a few days back and am using the last couple bottles of the Serostim kit I had open before my injury. Igf must have been rather low because I've been having very vivid dreams the last two days.

Vacation next week then we get to business!

Sweat check


----------



## montego

Strength was nowhere to be found today..... Also kept getting light headed on the Meadows row so I'm thinking I just didn't get enough food in before training.

Upper Loading 

Meadows Row - 125*12, 11
Chest supported row to neck - 150*12, 10
Bb bench - 275*7, 6
Slight Incline DB fly - 45*11, 50*8
Shoulder press machine - 360*8, 7
Triceps dead stop skullcrusher - 100*11, 9, 7
DB curl - 40*12, 10, 9

Had Chipotle for the first time today for my post workout meal. Steak, cilantro rice, black beans, corn salsa and green chili sauce.... Not impressed. Don't get the hype at all.


----------



## montego

2nd post training meal

250g white rice

230g chicken breast

1 banana


----------



## montego

Meh..... I guess this is what I look like 8 weeks off everything besides trt doses and such. 243lbs.

Sunday starts vacation and I'll be on a semi diet since I'll be cooking all our food at the cabin. Rest and relaxing.


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Cable pull down - 240*25
Varying grip pull up - 22
Seated dual handle row - 250*22
Incline bench dB row — 50*23
Cable side lateral - 35*25, 23
Cable chest press - 240*23, 22
Preacher Curl - 95*22, 21
Triceps x extension - 40*22, 22

Post workout

460g egg whites
2 bananas
100g oats


----------



## TripleOvertime

Holding shape nicely considering setbacks that have thrashed you.  Don't think I've ever heard, how tall are you monte?


----------



## montego

TripleOvertime said:


> Holding shape nicely considering setbacks that have thrashed you.  Don't think I've ever heard, how tall are you monte?


5'10 so, a bit taller then your average bodybuilder.

Thanks. I'm gonna see if I can get things rolling the right way after vacation.


----------



## TripleOvertime

monetgo said:


> 5'10 so, a bit taller then your average bodybuilder.
> 
> Thanks. I'm gonna see if I can get things rolling the right way after vacation.



I just noticed... did you typo your name here when signing up?  Lol


----------



## montego

TripleOvertime said:


> I just noticed... did you typo your name here when signing up?  Lol


Nah just didn't have to use a 1 ?


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Figured out why I thought my strength had plummeted. I'm still holding the slow tempo I started when my injury occurred..... 3 count eccentric on movements will do that.

Seated leg press - 210kg*23

Close stance Hack - 275*22

Single hamstring curl - 35kg*22

Adductor - 100*23, 22

Split Squat - BW*25, 22

Calf Press - 240*25, 23, 22

Starting vacation tomorrow and I'll be out of town for the week. When I'm back it'll be a switch back to Normal tempo and fighting the log book once again.

Going to kick off prep with test only when I get back for a few weeks then, I'll start adding in some goodies.

Simple and effective -

Test and Deca to start. May add in tren e a few weeks in. 

Final 6-8 weeks will be test p, tren a, mast p, var and winny. 

I'm going to try to stay away from T3 this prep since it just destroys my lean tissue. I've got plenty of time so if I need it it'll be the final push.


----------



## TripleOvertime

monetgo said:


> Nah just didn't have to use a 1 ?



But, your screen name here is monETgo and everywhere else it is monTEgo.  Like the E and T are backwards.


----------



## montego

TripleOvertime said:


> But, your screen name here is monETgo and everywhere else it is monTEgo.  Like the E and T are backwards.


Oh shit.... Lol I didn't even notice that!

Gdi


----------



## TripleOvertime

Lol I sat there and stared at it for like five minutes making sure I wasn't tripping.  All betta now I see.


----------

